

White House threatens veto of CISPA database-sharing bill  - jdp23
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57579905-38/obama-threatens-veto-of-cispa-database-sharing-bill/

======
jdp23
"The Administration, however, remains concerned that the bill does not require
private entities to take reasonable steps to remove irrelevant personal
information when sending cybersecurity data to the government or other private
sector entities. Citizens have a right to know that corporations will be held
accountable -- and not granted immunity -- for failing to safeguard personal
information adequately... . The Administration supports incentivizing industry
to share appropriate cybersecurity information by providing the private sector
with targeted liability protections. However, the Administration is concerned
about the broad scope of liability limitations in H.R. 624. Specifically, even
if there is no clear intent to do harm, the law should not immunize a failure
to take reasonable measures, such as the sharing of information, to prevent
harm when and if the entity knows that such inaction will cause damage or
otherwise injure or endanger other entities or individuals."

